# Nova



## MartaS (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is some of my favorite pics of my redfoot tortoise Nova 















Critiques are welcomed


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 17, 2011)

the first looks a little blurry. 2nd is slightly underexposed, and there a little over, but great job!


----------



## garywilliams82 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just saw a pic this morning of a baby tortoise coming out of it's shell. Quite as can be.
It's the Bing pic for today. Check it out. Bing


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice pet!
The framing is too tight in 2 and 3, you even cropped some of Nova's head or nose, which is a pity. You should give her (?) some more room. 
The selective colouring is a matter of choice... It's not for everyone. But for as long as you like it... it's done in an ok manner. 
The exposure problems have been mentioned before...


----------



## MartaS (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank You for the replies! How do i fix the exposure problem? I will try not to frame it to tight next time she is out and about.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 17, 2011)

You CAN try to still work on the exposure problems with the help of post processing software. A very simple version should have come to you on the CD that came with the camera (though the software that comes with the cameras usually is very simple). But keep in mind that post processing measures cannot be a remedy to all mistakes that have been made beforehand. Sometimes you just have to realise that a photo has gone wrong all together and you best toss it out soon enough, planning to do better the next time.


----------



## MartaS (Feb 17, 2011)

How is this one? The framing isn't as tight but it did cut of her feet. Is that bad?


----------

